# monte cristo elk



## jimmycametowin (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm going on my first ever elk hunt this year. I've hunted deer a lot in the past, and even got a nice 4x4 buck last year with my muzzy. My plan was to hunt monte cristo for elk this year with my new pro hunter. What I wanted to know is with the season being so late, dose snow shut that road down? any info on that hunt at all would be awesome. I know that I want a "any bull" tag. I'm just not that into going after spikes. thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Most of Monte (The Public Land) is Spike only unless you want to pay alot for the premium tag, how late is the hunt? Yes Snow does close the road down, it's still closed right now!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think they close and open that road as needed, no set date. Last year I think it closed not long after the general elk hunt. Like oct. 24th or something, I'm kinda guessing about that.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Last year they had the road open later than the state wanted. Due to the pipeline they were installing across monte the road was open into November. Usually they let the road stay open until all of the general hunts are finished, unless we get major snowfall and the road becomes too dangerous to the public to keep open. I would think you will be safe to hunt on Monte for the whole muzz season, just stay on the south side of the road for your any bull unit.


----------

